# Dogfight, man in the middle, Stella holds her sit!



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Today was a crazy day at Stella's training class. We were practicing sit/stays at a distance. This alone is quite an accomplishment for Stella, as she has tended to be reactive. Several dogs were breaking their sit/stays, but that is nothing unusual. I was focusing on Stella, when all of a sudden all broke loose. I heard growling and barking and just plain old craziness behind me. 2 dogs were fighting, a man had somehow gotten caught in the middle, and fell down....and just about every other dog was going crazy, running amuck! I couldn't believe my eyes....Stella just continued her sit/stay. I think one other dog also didn't break their sit/stay...another GSD of course Stella was of course looking around at all the mayhem, but did not break her sit!!!! I was so very proud of her.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Good job Stella!!! Proud you should be!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

YEAH STELLA!!! You should buy her something special for that!!


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Great job indeed Stellla !
You must be doing a great job with her, keep up the good work : )


----------



## MarilynAshley (May 22, 2013)

Thats marvelous!! Lots of praise. I can't wait to get my puppy and into classes! ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow, what an accomplishment !!
Stella is a great representative for the breed!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

MarilynAshley said:


> Thats marvelous!! Lots of praise. I can't wait to get my puppy and into classes! &#55357;&#56836;
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Nothing to add to this thread

Just wanted to gush over MarilynAshley Avatar Pic - OMG - soooo cute 

Sorry, back to thread


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks all. This really is a BIG deal for her...and me. Now if we can get that same reaction from her in real life......:wild:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice job training. nice job Stella.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you were in "real life".



katdog5911 said:


> Thanks all. This really is a BIG deal for her...and me.
> 
> >>>>> Now if we can get that same reaction from her in real life.<<<<<
> 
> .....:wild:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is really impressive! Hope the man is okay too.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

That is SPECTACULAR! Great job


----------

